# NEW Custom Run AML Hoppers Have Arrived



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

The New Custom Run AML Hoppers Have Finally Arrived and are Ready for Shipping. All came in two(2) road numbers. Available are Chicago Northwestern, Rock Island, Illinois Terminal and Illinois Central. Quantity Discount Available.


----------



## Jethro J. (Apr 4, 2012)

This is great, These are nice cars and I could use a few more, Do you know if AML fixed the glue issue on the truck mounts?

Jethro


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

I only opened one, every thing at the truck mount is solid on this one.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Photos???? Mike??? Does Renee have to think of everything???


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

I have one on Face Book. That is so easy. I'll see what I can do.


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Went out in the dark and got some pictures, may not be the best.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

From what I was told the truck issue has been corrected from the show cars of last year. These cars are realy sharp and my two C&NW should be here thia week. Later RJD


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

WOW, that is one ugly green hopper. 

How about a photo of a beautiful blue Rock Island car.


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

How many BLUE ones do you want us to send you Randy.


----------



## Ron Hill (Sep 25, 2008)

This is great, I expect to hear from Robbie about the ICGRR hoppers I pre-ordered last year. 
Ron


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Being that Robbie is way out East he may not have them for a week or two. HA HA







I need to get pictures before dark.


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

The Blue Ones really do look good!


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Talk about Color!!!


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

We will send Randy all the cute Baby blue cars he wants. Maybe a pack of diapers also. Later RJD


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

BTW RLD shipped my cars yesterday







I'll have mine before most folks. BTW Robbie is one state east of you don't hardly qualify for a comment of way out east







Later RJD


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

That is why I added HA HA


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm just getting old rj but not quite diaper stage. 

The blue really looks great. 
Much better than the dark blue i had seen it before 

Guess i better start saving my pennies.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Heres the Photo Mike posted on Faceless Book.
Looks like the top is coming loss.


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

How are the glue joints on yours.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Treeman on 28 Jun 2012 06:35 PM 
How are the glue joints on yours. 

ME?


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Or the glue did not take. Be interesting to see. I bought 4 show cars last year and not a problem one. Later RJD


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Yes Marty, Did your C&NW arrive. Did you check the roof joint.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

No car? I guess I did not go into the shop today. affraid of spiders now. 
I just got your e-mail today. 
HA yes, it came , THANKS 
I forgot all about it.
all is well on the car.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Mine arrived today and all look good. No problems with the roofs. Later RJD


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

So there is two road numbers??? 
I just got back in town, Carrie had out-patient surgry today on her knee.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Yep two numbers Marty. Didn't know you where a C&NW guy. Later RJD


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

See RJ, there is alot you don't know about me. I used to ride my bike up to the C&NW yards in CB ,IA along Ave G.
got run out a few times.









Now of course this needs to be weathered very heavy beings its a , "fallen Flag".
This is the road name I had asked for in the beginning and even prepaid for. way back.
thanks Kidmans
Your just alright..

Man ,look how the dark rusty brown has fadded into pink on the rails.


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

After Marty runs it less than a day.


----------



## rocketrider (May 6, 2008)

The ones from the show last year work great but I did replace the couplers with Kadee 789 since i run some 10" curves. I also removed the brake shoes as they create some drag. I love the cars I wish the Rock Island car was the gray with black lettering. 

Since I model primarily the Rock Island I could use several of these hoppers. 

Nice cars and I would recomend them.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

So Ralph how many Rock cars are you going to buy? Later RJD


----------



## rocketrider (May 6, 2008)

RJ
I am not a big fan of the bankruptcy blue.....I did buy several of the Frisco show cars last year and have repainted to Rock Island gray cars with black lettering.

I will wait for the grey undec car for some more Rock Island hoppers. They had a boat load of these covered hoppers.

Ralph


----------

